# Transparent Statusbar AOKP



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys never saw a thread about this so i figured I would ask and maybe get a response from someone from team kang even. Okay so why is it when the statusbar is set to transparent it affects performance? Also charging animation with the battery bar? But when on themes like Dark Ice the battery icon has animations and theres no lag from that? Just was always curious what causes that and also why do most of the stock LWP suck and are so laggy. Just something that has always blown my mind on most android devices especially one straight from google. Thanks in advance for any reply.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I dont mean to call out AOKP by any means its just the only ROM that I personally run.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

quite interested to hear the answer as well


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Ate you actually seeing a difference or just referring to the warning in ROM control?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

akellar said:


> Ate you actually seeing a difference or just referring to the warning in ROM control?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


The difference is noticeable with the charging animation on the battery bar. The notification bar transparency is not laggy when with a black background but def noticeable in certain apps when it turns white. I dont use that feature as much anyways but still curious on the answer. The One x is not laggy but obviously it is stock transparent and baked into the sense rom stock.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

actually on b39 the transparency does not seem to affect performance so i take that statement back but it still is smoother without it. Battery bar charging animation still makes lag, I understand theres probly alot going on in the background accomplish this feature jsut wanted a more technical explanation


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

I always wondered this myself. Must take a lot of CPU resources for some reason....


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Yea I've always wondered why it affects performance wise when you do the transparent status bar. I did that on all android I've had with no performance issues. What's so different with this one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I was always curious if the devs would port the transparent status bar implementation from the Huawei builds. The status bar is transparent only in the launcher, and doesn't seem to affect performance on the device it's on (it's being pushed by an OMAP4460 too)


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> I was always curious if the devs would port the transparent status bar implementation from the Huawei builds. The status bar is transparent only in the launcher, and doesn't seem to affect performance on the device it's on (it's being pushed by an OMAP4460 too)


I think that's how the One X is too. Its better that way cause then for example when I go into Google reader and am using dark ice theme I cant see my notification icons really since its white on white. I can see small outlines that's all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> I think that's how the One X is too. Its better that way cause then for example when I go into Google reader and am using dark ice theme I cant see my notification icons really since its white on white. I can see small outlines that's all.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That would be cool if it was just on the launcher and not while in apps. I think I would actually use the feature if it was set up like that.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

Same here, I loves me some transparent statusbars on the launcher, makes everything flow together. But when they stay transparent things can get ugly haha


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

OP
Have you tried own skin lwp? I used it upon GB, however I don't know how it would affect performance on ICS

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk 2


----------

